# Health Care for Military



## Booby85 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey this is my first post here and im currently in the military. My wife and I will be coming to thailand to visit her family at the end of the year along with our new born. My question is does anyone know if tricare has coverage in thailand if something happens or should I buy some kind of coverage before we go?


----------



## Glen10 (Jul 24, 2012)

The best place to ask is Tricare. I think you should buy some before you go, otherwise. It shouldn't cost much.


----------



## Booby85 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok and thanks for the info. I will search this forum for more info on insurance plans.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

Here's a lead on short term health insurance: 

Travel Insurance Online - Travel Safely with World Nomads


----------



## Booby85 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks you


----------

